# Bist Du Kloleser?



## Taras (30. Mai 2008)

Ja, die Wahrheit über die Buffed-Community.
Ich bekenne mich zum Kloleser - man ist ungestört und kann seine Multitaskingfähigkeiten verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeitungen sind mir aber zu umständlich.


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich les lieber im Bett. Auffm Pott schlafen mir zudem die Beine ein, wenn ich zulange dort verweile.


----------



## Sinizae (30. Mai 2008)

Lesen am stillen Örtchen? Ne ^^

Und wenn's mal wieder länger dauert... nehm ich mir ne Kippe mit xD


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (30. Mai 2008)

Ah...der betörende Duft von kaltem Zigarettenrauch im gefliesten Badezimmer ...


----------



## Shalor (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich was auf dem Klo lese dann sind das Heftchen... bestimmte Heftchen...


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Titten und Schmuddelhefte Leser! Ts ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Titten und Schmuddelhefte Leser! Ts ts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nicht^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

Rauchen Lesen und....
Jaha , Multitasking ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Neben dem Drücken auchnoch Lesen? Da komm ich ja vollkommen durcheinander! :O


----------



## Varghoud (30. Mai 2008)

Ich oute mich auch als Kloleser...aber meistens liegt da der stern, den ich dann oft schon gänzlich gelesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (30. Mai 2008)

Nee, höchstens mal die Werbung aus'm Briefkasten schnell durchblättern, aber ansonsten habe
ich eigentlich kein Interesse noch länger über meiner Lulu zu hocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn du mit Bücher auch Comics meinst -> Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taras (30. Mai 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl das grade Frauen keine Kloleser sind, kann man das bestätigen?


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (30. Mai 2008)

ab un zu... liegt in der familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (30. Mai 2008)

Taras schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das grade Frauen keine Kloleser sind, kann man das bestätigen?



Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert...da liegt schon ein Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Mai 2008)

ich müsste da alle antwortmöglichkeiten wählen, die mit ja anfangen...


----------



## the Huntress (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich ein ganz tolles/spannendes Buch habe, dann ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin kein Kloleser. Dafür mein Vater


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ein Kloleser. Absolut. Passiert ab und zu dass ich 15 bis 30 Minuten aufm Pott hocke und lese.


----------



## the Huntress (30. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß noch wo ich mein allererstes Warcraft Buch gelesen habe, war glaube der Tag des Drachen. Da saß ich glaube fast 35 Minuten am Stück auf dem Klo.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo das kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese auch teilweise , wenn ich bade ( was aber im sommer schlecht ist - beim duschen lässts sich schlecht lesen ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

ich lese auch, meinstens aber nicht unbedingt aufm klo.... aber im bad, wie mein voriger poster auch^^
aber nur bücher, zeitschriften les ich net und zeitungen nur morgens beim frühstück xD


----------



## D132 (30. Mai 2008)

Auch meine wenigkeit ist bekennender Kloleser is einfach zu langeweilig da rumzuchoken und nichts machen zu können deshalb ist immer ein Stapel Bücher/Zeitschriften/Zeitung auf der Fensterbank im Klo.


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

wenn unter bücher auch lustige *Taschenbücher *fallen,dann ja,bücher

ausserdem zock ich auch ziemlich oft DS aufm klo xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

xDDD ne , für DS zocken lohnt das nicht finde ich ^^ , das is ja teilweise antrengender als lesen ^^


----------



## Taras (30. Mai 2008)

"Nur noch das Kapitel" - und schon sinds 20 Minuten


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> xDDD ne , für DS zocken lohnt das nicht finde ich ^^ , das is ja teilweise antrengender als lesen ^^


da bleibt man schonmal aufm klo sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Mai 2008)

Es gibt fast nix ekligeres als in einem mit Keimen verseuchten Heft/Buch rumzublättern. Bäh...


----------



## Deaty (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn du erstmal nen ordentlichen Schiss abgeseilt hast, also nen wirklich perversen, dann willst du gaaanz schnell runter vonner Schüssel... Zeit für Bücher bleibt da keine.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (30. Mai 2008)

also erstmal dickes GZ, dass du so ein tolles umfragenthema gefunden hast xD

ich les manchmal aufm klo zeitschriften oder zeitung... bücher lesen lohnt da nich^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Wenn du erstmal nen ordentlichen Schiss abgeseilt hast, also nen wirklich perversen, dann willst du gaaanz schnell runter vonner Schüssel... Zeit für Bücher bleibt da keine.



Wie ich solche Fäkalien-Witze/Sprüche liebe. xD


----------



## Taras (30. Mai 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es gibt fast nix ekligeres als in einem mit Keimen verseuchten Heft/Buch rumzublättern. Bäh...



Kommt auf das Bad an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wurde ja mehrmals nachgewiesen das man in den meisten Haushalten lieber vom Klodeckel als vom Tisch essen sollte.

E: Rofl -> Grad wo ich auf Antworten klicke spielt ITunes "The Toilet Song" von den Bouncing Souls


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Taras schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Bad an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich empfehle:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (31. Mai 2008)

Selbst wenn ich einen total perversen und ekeligen Schiss lande, bleibe ich für mindestens 20 minuten auf der Toilette, um Bücher zu lesen. Zur Zeit bin ich bei "Das Boot".


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich einen total perversen und ekeligen Schiss lande, bleibe ich für mindestens 20 minuten auf der Toilette, um Bücher zu lesen. Zur Zeit bin ich bei "Das Boot".



Der muss ja nicht unbedingt pervers oder eklig sein. Aber wenn die Kimme brennt oder sogar blutet, ist es besser, nicht weiter zu drücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (31. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich nen Anker werf nutz ich die Zeit um über Dinge nachzudenken. Da hab ich kein Bock zu lesen.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nen Anker werf nutz ich die Zeit um über Dinge nachzudenken. Da hab ich kein Bock zu lesen.


also das was ich lese regt mich meistens zum nachdenken an


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Mai 2008)

Ich les nicht aufem Klo...ich schnapp mir meinen iPod und spiel Solitär.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch wo ich mein allererstes Warcraft Buch gelesen habe, war glaube der Tag des Drachen. Da saß ich glaube fast 35 Minuten am Stück auf dem Klo.^^


Ich bin wohl der schlimmste aller Kloleser^^ich hab glaub ich alle Harry Potter komplett aufm Klo gelesen so 1.5h aufm klo sitzen hat schon was^.^


----------



## Bankchar (31. Mai 2008)

Bin auch ein Kloleser^^ Meistens Zeitungen und Manga, nur selten ein Buch.


----------



## AhLuuum (31. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der muss ja nicht unbedingt pervers oder eklig sein. Aber wenn die Kimme brennt oder sogar blutet, ist es besser, nicht weiter zu drücken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brennen und Bluten hatte ich bisher noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens schlafen einem nur die Beine ein, wenn man seine Arme genau an der Stelle abstützt, an der die Oberschenkel die Klobrille berühren. Also ruhig mal nach hinten gegen den Spülkasten lehnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Brennen und Bluten hatte ich bisher noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke das du mir das gesagt hast, kam mir schon so seltsam vor. Ich dachte immer, dass sich das Blut aus den Beinen zurückzieht und in den After zieht. xD


----------



## Taras (1. Juni 2008)

Los, mehr Teilnehmer, auf dass wir in's nächste Community-Watch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juni 2008)

Ich war es einmal.^^ Schade, dass man das nicht auswählen kann.


----------



## Taras (1. Juni 2008)

Wieso "war"?
Klingt ja fast so als ob du mit dem Rauchen aufgehört hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich noch jünger war, saß ich immer 1-2h aufm Klo und hab gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jetzt lese ich nu mal nicht mehr aufm Klo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wiso?

naja bei mir is doof ich hab nix spannendes zu lesen aufm klo
animes hab ich alle wieder durchgelesen .. 
comix auch
bücher ansich lese ich nid ^^ 

buffed magazin kommt auch nur alle paar wochen
hmm und laptop will ich nid aus klo nehmen


----------



## Tahult (1. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich les nicht aufem Klo...ich schnapp mir meinen iPod und spiel Solitär.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

<3 iPod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juni 2008)

Geht die Leute eigenlich nichts an was ich auf Klo mache. Interessiert es dich so brennend? Mein Beileid. Wenn man sonst nichts wissen möchte.


----------



## Taras (2. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Geht die Leute eigenlich nichts an was ich auf Klo mache. Interessiert es dich so brennend? Mein Beileid. Wenn man sonst nichts wissen möchte.



Na, dann schreib doch ganz einfach nicht hier ein.
Ist ja nur ein Fun-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - deine Hochnäsigkeit kannst du gerne woanders ausleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Yeah Kloleser! Klingt ja sehr spannend? 
Gegenfrage: Macht ihr Picknick in Kühltuhe?


----------



## Ematra (2. Juni 2008)

Auf dem Klo lesen ja - im Klo lesen weniger. Da kommt nur Scheiße bei raus. Ist ja auch vorher nichts anderes reingekommen. Da würde ich dann eher den Klassiker empfehlen - Lesen im Kaffeesatz. Obwohl der Kaffee am Ende meist auch im Klo landet - in der einen oder anderen Art und Weise bzw. Form  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Taras (2. Juni 2008)

Hat ja lange gedauert bis die Spaßbremsen auftreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (2. Juni 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Auf dem Klo lesen ja - im Klo lesen weniger. Da kommt nur Scheiße bei raus.



rofl, whatdafak...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b²t: Ich lese nicht auf dem Klo... naja scheiss drauf...


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Juni 2008)

Taras schrieb:


> Hat ja lange gedauert bis die Spaßbremsen auftreten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fand Ematras Beitrag als den humorvollsten in diesem Thread überhaupt ...


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

[ZITAT(Ematra @ 2.06.2008, 19:03)^]Auf dem Klo lesen ja - im Klo lesen weniger. Da kommt nur Scheiße bei raus.[/ZITAT]


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

ah lol man wie funzt das mit dem zitate machen dass steht wers geschrieben und wanns geschrieben wurde???? bei mir funzt dat nicht 
kanns bitte jmd schnell erklären


----------



## Tahult (2. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> ah lol man wie funzt das mit dem zitate machen dass steht wers geschrieben und wanns geschrieben wurde???? bei mir funzt dat nicht
> kanns bitte jmd schnell erklären


Meinst du so?
Einfach unten auf "+ Zitieren" klicken.


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

@ Topic: Lesen ja, aber eher Surfen statt Zeitschrift.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Meinst du so?
> Einfach unten auf "+ Zitieren" klicken.


ah k thx ;>


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> ah lol man wie funzt das mit dem zitate machen dass steht wers geschrieben und wanns geschrieben wurde???? bei mir funzt dat nicht
> kanns bitte jmd schnell erklären



Auf "Zitieren" klicken. Dann kann man Zitate einfügen, wenn man einfach die Zeilen "





Black schrieb:


> " und "[/quo te]" kopiert; natürlich ändert sich der Name und die Uhrzeit, wann der Post abgeschickt wurde. Es sind durchaus mehrere Zitate möglich, aber nicht beliebig viel, denn irgendwann (die genau Zahl kenne ich nicht) werden die Zitate nicht mehr richtig dargestellt. Vielleicht hat sich das aber nach der Design-Änderung verändert.


----------



## Denewardtor (2. Juni 2008)

Taras schrieb:


> Ja, die Wahrheit über die Buffed-Community.
> Ich bekenne mich zum Kloleser - man ist ungestört und kann seine Multitaskingfähigkeiten verbessern
> 
> 
> ...


autozeitschriften^^ bücher sind da glaub fehl am Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Ein Freund von mir hat seine halbe Comic Sammlung aufm Klo Oo *spam*


----------



## Taras (3. Juni 2008)

Erinnert mich an einen Lehrer von mir, der diese ganzen Groschenromane von seiner verstorbenen Mutter aufm Klo hat. Hehe.

Edit: Pro Trendy Eistee. Obwohl ich da runter bin, bin eher auf dem Mineralwassertrip, der Figur zur Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Taras schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Pro Trendy Eistee. Obwohl ich da runter bin, bin eher auf dem Mineralwassertrip, der Figur zur Liebe biggrin.gif



Hehe, man kann ja beides mischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (3. Juni 2008)

Hach, es gibt nichts besseres als seine Hausaufgaben in Mathematik auf dem Klo zu machen.


----------



## Taras (5. Juni 2008)

Ich rette diese grandiose Umfrage mal kurz vor dem Absturz


----------



## sulfoninchen (5. Juni 2008)

aufm klos hocken und zum 1000 mal irgendein wow heft oder adolf von walter moers lesen is doch immer wieder klasse... xD immerhin liegt als update jeden monat die neue gamestar aufm örtchen


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juni 2008)

so jetzt ich...

es gibt auch menschen die das lesen was sie grade in die hand bekommen (jetzt nicht das was wir loswerden wollen man man man) z.B. Zahnpasta tube beschriftung.
oder klopapier verzwirbeln...
Aber am besten is immernoch das buffed mag.


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juni 2008)

/edit


zum lesen


----------

